# Bringing cash into the UK



## vaz1 (Jul 13, 2012)

My wife and I are currently teachers in Myanmar. We will be going back to the UK next month. We have around $70,000 USD in cash we would like to bring with us.

We can legally carry approximately $11,000 each, which leaves us with around $50,000 more to bring.

What will happen if we declare the money at customs at Heathrow Airport?

We can bring payslips and tax certificates with us.

Cheers


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Read https://www.gov.uk/bringing-cash-into-uk. Complete form C9011 and bring it with you.


----------



## vaz1 (Jul 13, 2012)

Thanks Joppa I will do that. Can they do anything to the money, like tax it?

Do I have show that I have earned it legally and paid tax in Myanmar?


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

vaz1 said:


> Thanks Joppa I will do that. Can they do anything to the money, like tax it?
> 
> Do I have show that I have earned it legally and paid tax in Myanmar?



Yes, they will want to see an audit trail.


----------



## clever-octopus (May 17, 2015)

There's no tax to be paid on money earned outside the UK, simply bringing it into the UK isn't a taxable action


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Customs are on record and will check where large amounts of cash have derived. It is all part of Money Laundering regulations, whether Tax has been payed or not. The UK will not Tax, usually, but can confiscate if not fully satisfied.


----------



## vaz1 (Jul 13, 2012)

That's great that I shouldn't have to pay tax. I am not resident in the UK, I live in Myanmar. For proof of earnings I will bring:
- Employment contract of two years
- Housing contract of two years to show I have lived abroad
- Payslips for two years
- Tax certificate showing the tax paid in Myanmar.

Do you think they would be satisfied by this?


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

vaz1 said:


> That's great that I shouldn't have to pay tax. I am not resident in the UK, I live in Myanmar. For proof of earnings I will bring:
> - Employment contract of two years
> - Housing contract of two years to show I have lived abroad
> - Payslips for two years
> ...


Not sure. It is always risky bringing large amounts of cash into the UK. Customs do pay particular attention to certain areas of the World.
They will probably ask why you do not use a Bank Account?


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

Would it not be safer to deposit it in account in Myanmar, and then wire it after you get here? (or wire it before you get here (if you have an account here already). Carrying cash is problematic.


----------



## vaz1 (Jul 13, 2012)

gairloch said:


> Would it not be safer to deposit it in account in Myanmar, and then wire it after you get here? (or wire it before you get here (if you have an account here already). Carrying cash is problematic.


I have thought about that, however I yet to find someone who has done this successfully or without large fees.

Just to deposit USD in a Myanmar bank costs 1% of deposited amount. Transfers will have another 1-2% as they are not able to transfer directly due to sanctions/antiquated banking system/indirect links to UK banks. They would have to transfer the money to a Singapore intermediary bank and then to the UK.

So if it cost me 3% in total, I would lose $1500 - nearly a months savings. I don't want to take that hit... Plus there's still a good chance that a UK bank would still reject the money as it is coming from Myanmar due to money laundering fears.


----------



## KristenJune (Oct 8, 2016)

vaz1 said:


> That's great that I shouldn't have to pay tax. I am not resident in the UK, I live in Myanmar. For proof of earnings I will bring:
> - Employment contract of two years
> - Housing contract of two years to show I have lived abroad
> - Payslips for two years
> ...


Proof of an employment contract and payslips for two years may not necessarily satisfy customs that the cash you are in possession of is connected to your employment. They may want to see a record of expenditure as well. Either way, carrying that amount of cash and later depositing it in a bank (or even just spending the cash) is going to be a red flag.


----------



## vaz1 (Jul 13, 2012)

I called up customs and excise and they said I can bring the money in. They can only confiscate it if they have reason to suspect I have committed a crime, which they would have no supporting evidence for. I have to leave a complete C911 form in the red lane of the airport, and they can ask me questions at a later date, I guess.

Such a pain!


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

vaz1 said:


> I called up customs and excise and they said I can bring the money in. They can only confiscate it if they have reason to suspect I have committed a crime, which they would have no supporting evidence for. I have to leave a complete C911 form in the red lane of the airport, and they can ask me questions at a later date, I guess.
> 
> Such a pain!


It is still a risk.
You should get something in writing from Customs to confirm your conversation.


----------



## ccm47 (Oct 15, 2013)

Personally I would NEVER take such a risk when carrying my own money. Yes paying 1500 may seem like a lot but what happens if you get robbed? You lose the lot!


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

ccm47 said:


> Personally I would NEVER take such a risk when carrying my own money. Yes paying 1500 may seem like a lot but what happens if you get robbed? You lose the lot!


Why would you be robbed?
How would anybody know to target you for carrying a large sum of money - amongst all the other travelers?
I have often carried large amounts of cash (mainly to buy cars) on trains and planes.
The other travelers were oblivious to what I was carrying!


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Recently a Brazilian man was stopped at Heathrow, sniffer dogs had detected money in his luggage. The guy claimed the cash, in varying denominations (over $40,000) was a share of his late mother's estate. There was NO documentation to corroborate his story and after some hours of interrogation and phone calls to Brazil, where the man's background and story was checked out. he was allowed to keep his money. His forwarding address was recorded.
Customs do become suspicious when Bank accounts are not used.

The moral is, beware of the risk in transporting hard cash. One may be lucky or not.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

skyf said:


> Recently a Brazilian man was stopped at Heathrow, sniffer dogs had detected money in his luggage. The guy claimed the cash, in varying denominations (over $40,000) was a share of his late mother's estate. There was NO documentation to corroborate his story and after some hours of interrogation and phone calls to Brazil, where the man's background and story was checked out. he was allowed to keep his money. His forwarding address was recorded.
> Customs do become suspicious when Bank accounts are not used.
> 
> The moral is, beware of the risk in transporting hard cash. One may be lucky or not.


With respect - that's totally different to a British expat who has legally been working abroad for a few years and is returning to the UK with their hard earned cash along with a paper trail of documents that proves the money's origins.


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> With respect - that's totally different to a British expat who has legally been working abroad for a few years and is returning to the UK with their hard earned cash along with a paper trail of documents that proves the money's origins.


Take your point, the Brazilian had a British Passport and a Family home in the UK.
The expat under discussion would be asked/ expected to have a bank account, which as previously stated would overcome any problem.

That said Customs are not to be argued with, the Brazilian guy did not and still got the 3rd degree.


----------



## gairloch (Jun 24, 2011)

I understand about the fees. 

Question: Is your flight direct, do you pass through any countries on the way to the UK?


----------



## skyf (Mar 26, 2015)

Don't believe a direct flight exists. They will want to avoid Singapore if carrying cash.


----------

